# My First Day at MAC! Or... Not...



## Amaranth (Sep 19, 2008)

Bahahhaa okay so I thought today was my first day at MAC so I got up like 2 hours early to do my hair all nice and do a kick-ass job of my make-up to be all impressive and stuff. But apparently I misheard and it's next Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Except now it's changed to Thursday? Anywho, I basically looked like a moron for no reason. Oh well, I'm used to it by now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. At least I got to try out what make-up I will be wearing to work NEXT week hehe.

Also, any Specktrettes in Ottawa should come visit me at MAC Rideau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay!

So here are the pictures of me pretending to own some stuff from Cult of Cherry (which I do not):








Sorry, only two! My camera has been severely messed up, which is why you haven't seen any FOTDs from me in months.

*What I Used:

**Face:
*MAC Prep+Prime 
MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC20 
MAC Powder Blush in Strada
MAC Mineralize Blush in Gleeful
MAC Cream Colour Base in Hush
MAC Fix+

*Eyes:
*MAC Paint in Rubenequse
MAC Paint in Pharaoh
MAC Eyeshadow in Bitter
MAC Eyeshadow in Gesso
MAC Eyeshadow in Crystal Avalanche
MAC Eyeshadow in Shroom
MAC Eyeshadow in Swiss Chocolate
MAC Brow Shader in Soft Charcoal
MAC Eye Kohl in Teddy
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
MAC PlushLash Mascara
MAC #7 Eyelashes

*Lips:*
MAC Lipliner Pencil in Subculture
MAC Lipstick in High Tea
MAC Lipglass in Courting Rose

That's a lot of MAC...

Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 19, 2008)

you look wonderful. i love the eyeshadow shape.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 19, 2008)

so awesome!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 19, 2008)

you look so pretty!


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

fantastic! great use of colors and angles. thanks for giving us something different.

and thanks again for warning me about red lippies on lids


----------



## gracetre123 (Sep 19, 2008)

wow..you are good!! love it!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 19, 2008)

You are gorgeous! I wish I lived in Ottawa so you could do my m/u at MAC! Great job! I'm sure you will knock their socks off next week. This look is very awesome


----------



## Amaranth (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_fantastic! great use of colors and angles. thanks for giving us something different.

and thanks again for warning me about red lippies on lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! And no prob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't want you to have to take time off of posting FOTD's to recover from some crazy eye...reaction...THING.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_You are gorgeous! I wish I lived in Ottawa so you could do my m/u at MAC! Great job! I'm sure you will knock their socks off next week. This look is very awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehehe thank you! And I wish you would come in so I could do your make-up. I've always wondered what it would be like to do another Spectra lady's make-up. Craaaazy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2008)

Gorgeous! Love the lashes and the color placement is perfect


----------



## nongoma (Sep 19, 2008)

absolutely fierce. full stop.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 19, 2008)

Yay congrats, way sexy!


----------



## Moppit (Sep 19, 2008)

Love your makeup!  I'm in Ottawa so I will have to stop by.  Isn't Gary the greatest?  I'm very close to Bayshore and was sad when he left.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 19, 2008)

*~*You look beautiful!!!*~*


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 19, 2008)

This is so pretty. I love the application and the color.
Hey, it's fun to look like you're working at the MAC counter even when you really aren't. Congrats on your new job


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 19, 2008)

This look is stunning, you'll definitely be looking good for your first day!


----------



## elmo1026 (Sep 19, 2008)

you did an amazing job on your makeup


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 19, 2008)

Holy crap you look awesome!! 
Great job on the ... er... trial run?? You must be exhausted girl!  Two hours--all dolled up.. hope you at least treated yourself to some shopping since you didn't have to work!! Lol


----------



## Brittni (Sep 19, 2008)

You are so gorgeous. Congrats on the MAC job!


----------



## Liz2286 (Sep 19, 2008)

I've never seen anything like this! You need to do a tut for this look!

The brown eyeshadow on top, what do you use to make the angles so defined? How do you prevent it from mixing with the green/yellow?


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome look!!! The next time I come to Ottawa I am going to come look for you


----------



## kattybadatty (Sep 19, 2008)

love what you did with gesso! beautiful


----------



## juicygirl (Sep 19, 2008)

alyson!! i've missed your fotds...this is gorgeous!! &&congrats on your job at mac!! how's the singing coming along??


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 19, 2008)

You look great! Lucky you, getting a job at MAC!


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 20, 2008)

this is freakin' hot! & congrats on getting the job!


----------



## renee604 (Sep 20, 2008)

You did an amazing job and good luck at MAC!


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Sep 20, 2008)

fantastic! so neat and perfect.......have a great first day- next week!


----------



## PomPoko (Sep 20, 2008)

This is really awesome. I adore it, so even though it wasn't your real first day, you looked great! 

Good luck for next thurs, and well done


----------



## knoxydoll (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm totally going to visit you one day. I love it btw. It's fresh and warm unlike our mornings have been the past few days.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 20, 2008)

wow, this is gorgeous. I will be visiting you soon


----------



## Amaranth (Sep 20, 2008)

Yaaaay! I'm so glad you all like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_Love your makeup!  I'm in Ottawa so I will have to stop by.  Isn't Gary the greatest?  I'm very close to Bayshore and was sad when he left._

 
Thanks! And yes, you must stop by! Gary is great, I remember he sold me my very first MAC product at the Bayshore mall, like 5 years ago. So this is all his fault haha. But the man definitely knows his stuff, I'm looking forward to working with him and analyzing every detail of what he does.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_Holy crap you look awesome!! 
Great job on the ... er... trial run?? You must be exhausted girl!  Two hours--all dolled up.. hope you at least treated yourself to some shopping since you didn't have to work!! Lol_

 
Hahaha thanks! I was excited, so it didn't feel like it took very long. Plus I tend to play with my make-up when I get bored anyway, so I'm used to spending stupid amounts of time doing my make-up. I bought some Blacktrack fluidline...? Does that count? I've been trying to stay away from the mall, once I found out I got the job I went nuts and bought so much black clothing and boots and stuff. I need that paycheque now :S

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz2286* 

 
_I've never seen anything like this! You need to do a tut for this look!

The brown eyeshadow on top, what do you use to make the angles so defined? How do you prevent it from mixing with the green/yellow?_

 
Thanks! I don't do anything to prevent the colours from mixing, they just didn't (as long as I use a Paint or Paint Pot as a base, that is...which I always do). As for the sharp line, it's super easy, all I did was draw on the line with the Teddy eye kohl pencil, then kinda "filled it in" on one side and blended it out with the MAC mini shader (the synthetic one). I did a tutorial a few months ago explaining the same technique but with a different shape. You can also check out Nireyna on YouTube. Just give it a try, it's not nearly has hard as it looks, just make sure you're using a soft pencil.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Awesome look!!! The next time I come to Ottawa I am going to come look for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
DO IT!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicygirl* 

 
_alyson!! i've missed your fotds...this is gorgeous!! &&congrats on your job at mac!! how's the singing coming along??_

 
Thanks! Yeah, I'm in desperate need of a new camera. My singing is going quite well, I played some VERY big festivals over the summer (I sang with three bands in one night?! One of which asked me ten minutes before they went on stage!). And I have a charity event coming up in November. I'll be recording a demo for that one, so I'll put it up on my ReverbNation account. I have so many songs I need to mix, but no time! I have two jobs plus univeristy! So nice of you to ask, though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I'm totally going to visit you one day. I love it btw. It's fresh and warm unlike our mornings have been the past few days._

 
YES YOU MUST! Bahaha I was going to Facebook you and force you to come. And thank you! I've been avoiding mornings for that very reason. Our house had frost yesterday morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_wow, this is gorgeous. I will be visiting you soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! And please do!


----------



## knoxydoll (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_YES YOU MUST! Bahaha I was going to Facebook you and force you to come. And thank you! I've been avoiding mornings for that very reason. Our house had frost yesterday morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was really stupid Thursday night and didn't think of how cold it was going to be Friday morning and didn't bring pants with me to my boyfriends house. So at like 8 in the morning I'm outside in shorts and flip flops. I could see my breathe outside and I just kept thinking how stupid I was. Where has summer  gone?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 20, 2008)

This is sooooooooo HOT!


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Sep 20, 2008)

Beautiful! I am so jealous you live in Ottawa. We have a family cabin near Manniwaki and its my favorite place in the world!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 20, 2008)

soo pretty! & your hair is gorgeous





 x


----------



## RobinG (Sep 20, 2008)

Very  very pretty look. I never would have thought bitter would look so good with those other colors. I geuss thats why your at MAC. Congrats on getting the job


----------



## Amaranth (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks ladies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I was really stupid Thursday night and didn't think of how cold it was going to be Friday morning and didn't bring pants with me to my boyfriends house. So at like 8 in the morning I'm outside in shorts and flip flops. I could see my breathe outside and I just kept thinking how stupid I was. Where has summer  gone?_

 
Bahahaha nice! I'm going to Zaphod's tonight and I'm contemplating whether I need a coat. But after hearing your shorts-and-flip-flops story...I think I'll bring the jacket. I hope they have coat check. I was hoping the coldness was just left over hurricane Ike, but yeah...it's not going away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghanb2926* 

 
_Beautiful! I am so jealous you live in Ottawa. We have a family cabin near Manniwaki and its my favorite place in the world!_

 
No way! I'm actually not originally from Ottawa (just moved here about 4 years ago, though I grew up in Petawawa, which is only like 1.5 hours away), and this is such a beautiful area. I love it! I never wanna leave.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobinG* 

 
_Very  very pretty look. I never would have thought bitter would look so good with those other colors. I geuss thats why your at MAC. Congrats on getting the job_

 
Thanks! Although I must admit the colour combination wasn't really my idea...we're supposed to promote Cult of Cherry but I don't own anything from the collection, so I just tried to imitate what was in the Tempting quad.


----------



## Shanti (Sep 20, 2008)

Lol I'll visit you! I want to go to MAC in Rideau when Suite Array comes out anyway. XP
So what would I say? "Hey, are you Amaranth from Specktra?" lol werdddd.
And that looks awesome.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Sep 20, 2008)

hahahahahhhaha! welcome to the dark side baby!


----------



## Amaranth (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks! I like the dark side so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanti* 

 
_Lol I'll visit you! I want to go to MAC in Rideau when Suite Array comes out anyway. XP
So what would I say? "Hey, are you Amaranth from Specktra?" lol werdddd.
And that looks awesome._

 
Yay! Do it! I'll probably be easy to spot, I'm around 5'9" and my real name is Alyson. Also, I'm trying to get a chance to dye my hair blue, but the next week is going to be crazy busy, so chances are it won't be blue for like, two weeks.


----------



## shootout (Sep 20, 2008)

Very pretty.
Your eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 20, 2008)

Good luck with the new job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I miss seeing your pretty face around here...


----------



## User67 (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome look girl & welcome to the MAC family!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## LillianaOcho (Sep 21, 2008)

i love the shape!! really cool =)


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 21, 2008)

You look stunning! Good luck next week!


----------



## user79 (Sep 21, 2008)

Really pretty!


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 21, 2008)

You are so stunning looking!


----------



## midget (Sep 21, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## Amaranth (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks so much ladies! You know I've always valued what you comment, but I feel especially grateful now that I'm required to make an effort to have nice make-up. ALSO I forgot to mentioned that at my job interview, I mentioned you guys. They asked me where I learn my skills and how I keep up to date, so OF COURSE Specktra was in my answer!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Good luck with the new job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss seeing your pretty face around here..._

 
Aw, thanks! I hope to be around more often now. I'll try to remember to at least snap a few shots of my make-up before I go to work. I have no excuse now!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Awesome look girl & welcome to the MAC family!_

 
Thanks! I'm loving it so far (haha haven't even started yet, although it's already kicking the collective butts of all other jobs I've had), and proud to be a member


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 23, 2008)

You look amazing! Good luck and fun at your MAC job! (=


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 23, 2008)

Magnificent m/up application.  Your eye color is gorgeous.  Good luck with everything.  Keep us posted.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 23, 2008)

I always like your looks.


----------



## Lessandes (Sep 23, 2008)

Sooooo cool you can work there =)


----------



## masad (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz2286* 

 
_I've never seen anything like this! You need to do a tut for this look!

The brown eyeshadow on top, what do you use to make the angles so defined? How do you prevent it from mixing with the green/yellow?_

 

^i agree..a tutorail plzz..!!
honestly u look beautiful and i love the e/s shape.i have never been able to put a darker shade over crease, it always comes out horrible.you can really help people like me by doing a tutorial

u are beautiful really..and amazing makeup


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Sep 23, 2008)

This is sooooooo pretty! LOVE the color combo!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 23, 2008)

Such a pretty look.


----------



## val-x (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd LOVE to meet a fellow Specktra member! I live 10 minutes by St-Laurent by walk, wouldn't be that hard to go to Rideau I go all the time! I'm still smiling lol!


----------



## Jot (Oct 3, 2008)

Amazing look


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 3, 2008)

That's hawt sheiit,and I may have to become a copycat,and copy this look sometime.


----------



## Amaranth (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies! Since you asked, I MAY do a tutorial eventually. I'm pretty busy right now though, plus as previously mentioned you can check out what Nireyna's got. Since that's pretty much where I got it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *val-x* 

 
_I'd LOVE to meet a fellow Specktra member! I live 10 minutes by St-Laurent by walk, wouldn't be that hard to go to Rideau I go all the time! I'm still smiling lol!_

 
No waaaaaay! Do it! I work this afternoon and tomorrow afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have to admit it would weird me out slightly, but in an extremely awesome way ahaha.


----------



## val-x (Oct 5, 2008)

You serious?! *Goes crazy dancing in the hallway* You working today?


----------



## Amaranth (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *val-x* 

 
_You serious?! *Goes crazy dancing in the hallway* You working today?_

 
Nah, I was in this morning for product update, but it was over before we opened and I wasn't scheduled to work today. I'm in Thursday and Saturday, afternoon both days though!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 5, 2008)

i love the lashes too!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 5, 2008)

~A~M~A~Z~I~N~G~
your eye color & shape made with the shadow is beautiful, i would definitely want to see a tut on this!
best wishes working at MAC, i can tell you will have much success


----------



## mslips (Oct 5, 2008)

thats gorgeous, love the cutting of the shapes


----------



## MAC*kitty (Oct 6, 2008)

You look stunning!  Congratulations on your new job!!


----------



## anita22 (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow! Very impressive. Unique and flattering.


----------



## Amaranth (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you very much, ladies!


----------



## val-x (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll be able to make it on Sat!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Oct 10, 2008)

man, wish we could see more because this is very gorgeous on you.  I was wondering what type of camera do you have?  Is it a SLR camera or a regular point and shoot?  Thanks...


----------



## Humeira (Oct 10, 2008)

you look so pretty


----------



## MissCreoula (Oct 10, 2008)

amazing look! If I'm ever in Ottawa I'll be sure to come by


----------



## Amaranth (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *val-x* 

 
_I'll be able to make it on Sat!_

 
Yay! Hopefully I'll see you tomorrow afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I start at 2:00!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friend_of_MAC* 

 
_man, wish we could see more because this is very gorgeous on you.  I was wondering what type of camera do you have?  Is it a SLR camera or a regular point and shoot?  Thanks...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you very much! I actually have a great Nikon camera I managed to inherit, but I forgot it at my parents' house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So this was taken with my Canon PowerShot A75 point-and-shoot. It's old and also inherited. I just realized that I have NEVER owned a new camera. Huh. Anywho, it's pretty old but still works fine regardless of how many times it's been dropped on the sticky bar floor or down escalators.


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 10, 2008)

haha wow that sucks. congrats in working there. your makeup looks fab


----------



## pebbleinthesand (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey! OMG your eyes are amazing! I'll def have to stop by sometime and visit you- I go every few weeks! :s I'm surprised the girls at MAC Rideau don't know my name by now! lol! You're at the freestanding store right? I'm so freakin jealous it's not even funny!


----------



## Amaranth (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pebbleinthesand* 

 
_Hey! OMG your eyes are amazing! I'll def have to stop by sometime and visit you- I go every few weeks! :s I'm surprised the girls at MAC Rideau don't know my name by now! lol! You're at the freestanding store right? I'm so freakin jealous it's not even funny!_

 
Thank you! I don't know anyone by name yet, haven't been there long enough, but if you come in I can try to start the trend for you! I'll be working afternoons this weekend if you require some new MAC.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow....great look.  Congrats with the new job.


----------



## val-x (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't make it today, I'm making time for it tomorrow tho!


----------



## enbronze (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish I lived in Ottawa so you could do my m/u


----------



## malika (Dec 4, 2008)

That's amazing! I'd buy anything you recommended for me if I were your customer and you looked like THAT!


----------



## luckystar2002 (Dec 4, 2008)

Love it! It's hot.


----------

